
Ever wondered why your baby is crying? - Mousser
We have good news!       
Hablo is a mobile app that can help you  to understand why your baby is crying .
Download Now and enjoy Parenting for FREE
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;3cNd8SD
======
seesawtron
"Add your babies' medical records on data centers of a private firm in
Estonia": Maybe not.

"Get real time notifications when your baby is crying": Um I think you won't
be able to ignore it even if you want to.

"decrypts babies'cries and informs parents of the reason behind the cry :
Pain, Sleep, Discomfort or Hunger": Do you have benchmarks or citations for
the training/test data used?

"Based on 35 research papers": No need to cite them I guess.

------
gus_massa
Please don't use shortened URL here.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hablocompa...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hablocompany.hablo&fbclid=IwAR1A-CbOKkXZU_6eKpG1uTdzJgipPVHRb3StJt6NW0HiwWdgpDoG9bWIbkQ)

Some more technical description can get more traction here. What are you
using? An expert system or deep learning? Is the method calibrated for
different ages of the baby?

------
foldr
[https://simpsons.fandom.com/wiki/The_Baby_Translator](https://simpsons.fandom.com/wiki/The_Baby_Translator)

